# Has anyone resoled/repaired Five Ten shoes?



## kristian (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a pair of Five Tens that are almost 2 seasons old now. The shoes are in good shape still, but the rubber is starting to develop a hole under the ball of my foot where it grinds on the pedal pins. 

Has anyone used either Five Ten Stealth Paint or a resole kit to repair their shoes? I've found mixed reviews of the Stealth paint for climbing shoes, but no mention about mountain bike shoes. Also, there are several resole kits on the Five Ten site, but none of them are specifically for bike shoes so I'm not sure which flavor I would need. A resole kit is about $40 bucks so I'm not sure it would be worth it if a new pair of shoes can be had for ~$100. 

Has anyone tried either a resole or spot repairs on their shoes?


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

There's a place in Boulder that allegedly resoles ANY shoe with Steath rubber, as well as 5.10's. I'll try and do some asking around, or you could always post in the COFR forum and someone probably knows the name of the place. I've known a few people to get the old Shimano DX shoes re-soled with Stealth rubber from this place with good success, back before you could get that shoe as non-SPD.

I realize that doesn't _really_ address your question of "if it's worth it", but it's another option.


----------



## jasonvelocity (Jul 21, 2006)

I used to resole my 5.10 Anasazi's all the time. Well worth it 

Positive Resoles


> Rubber Choices:
> 5.10 Stealth C4 Thick: 5.5mm, very sticky. Our most popular all-around rubber.
> 5.10 Stealth C4 Thin: 4mm, very sticky, very sensitive, high performance rubber.
> Vibram XSV: Our firmest rubber. Lasts longer. Great for rental shoes.
> ...


The only place I know of in our area is Mountain Chalet, and they send them to Rock and Resole in boulder.


----------



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

It's an old thread but I figured I add to it for other people looking in to doing the same thing. 

I use my five ten's for mountain bike riding on flat pedals with spikes. Specifically the Line King model as I like the added protection for the ankles that the high top gives me. The shoes are great but after about two seasons of light riding the soles are starting to shred. Honestly I thought they would lest longer. 

I called Five Ten and while they do not recommend resoling this particular model of shoe, the kit to use is Stealth C4 Dot Kit. You will need to send down the existing sole a bit first. 

The kit sells for around $35 so its not cheap by any means. Right now blueskycycling has the shoes on sale for $60 so factoring in the work I would have to do and no guarantee it would come out well and not start coming off, I guess getting a new pair of shoes is the way to go.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


dariusf said:


> It's an old thread but I figured I add to it for other people looking in to doing the same thing.
> 
> I use my five ten's for mountain bike riding on flat pedals with spikes. Specifically the Line King model as I like the added protection for the ankles that the high top gives me. The shoes are great but after about two seasons of light riding the soles are starting to shred. Honestly I thought they would lest longer.
> 
> ...


I am surprised you only got 2 years of light riding out of your five tens.
I got over 4 years out of my first pair of impacts and I ride at least 2 days a week. 
What pedals are you using ?


----------



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

Rob-Bob said:


> :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:
> 
> I am surprised you only got 2 years of light riding out of your five tens.
> I got over 4 years out of my first pair of impacts and I ride at least 2 days a week.
> What pedals are you using ?


Yes, thats very short amount of time  I try to ride twice a week but due to the weather there are weeks when its only once or none. Usual ride is 2-3 hours. I think thats very light use... Pedals are Da Bomb Bare Bones Flat Pedals


----------

